# reguladores antiguos  Vs  reguladores electronicos modernos



## armandolopezmx (May 4, 2008)

Hola.

la situacion es la siguiente:  acabo de comprar  un regulador electronico moderno moderno de  marca muy reconocida, la cual viene en  sus especificaciones del empaque que tiene una salida de 120 ac.
vaya sorpresa que me lleve al probarlo  con diferentes voltajes de entrada:  por ejemplo para una entrada de 90 v Ac me daba una  salida de 110, y para un voltaje maximo de entrada de 140 me daba una salida de 130 volts.  posteriormente investigue en su pagina web,  ahi si dan los voltajes al cual trabaja este regulador:   que eran los que yo estaba obteniendo.

en cambio un amigo tiene un regulador de esos antiguos que para los mismo 1000 watts  es todo un "monstruo"  en tamaño, pero al someterlo  a los mismos voltajes de entrada  simpre se  mantenia en los 120 de salida.

** la pregunta es la siguiente:  realmente protegen estos reguladores electronicos a los equipos: computadoras, tv,  equipos de sonido, etc.

** y si alguien tiene algun diagrama de como trabajan los reguladores antiguos,  creo que contienen dos trasformadores y capacitores grandes. 

** Alguien sabe com sacar la equivalencia entre VA   (volts-amperes)  y Watts

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2008)

Supongo que por regulador te refieres a un elemento que estabilice la tension de salida para alimentar algun aparato

Sigo suponiendo, los reguladores que llamas modernos trabajan con transformadores variables (Primario de entradas multiples), se alimentan desde distintos primarios para mantener el secundario estable, este es un sistema por pasos, por ejemplo dentro de un rango de +- 10V de variacion no efectua correccion, si la variacion es superior a 10V, aplica una correccion de 1 paso si la variacion es superior a 20 V, corrige 2 pasos, por eso la tension de salida no es tan estable como seria deseable.

Si por regulador antiguo te refieres a los ferroresonantes basados en la saturacion de un nucleo magnetico que capacitor mediante resuena a la frecuencia de linea, estos en efecto producen una tension mas estable de salida, pero al costo de una forma de onda bastante distorsionada (Saturacion del nucleo magnetico), ademas de ser ruidosos, voluminosos, calentones, Etc


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 5, 2008)

gracias por la respuesta. fogonazo.

entonces en definitiva son mejores los modernos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2008)

En efecto, sobre todo en rendimiento y la forma de onda.
Ademas un regulador por pasos lo puedes hacer de tantos pasos como se te ocurra, con lo que mejoras la presicion de la regulacion.


----------

